# Want to stop Credit Union salary deduction but my employer refuses.



## Sean D24 (5 Apr 2011)

I currently have a loan with a credit union which is deducted from my salary.

I am re structuring my finances and changing the method of payment of my bills etc.

One of the things I need to do is to stop the salary deduction for the credit union, as I want to pay by an alternative method.

My employer's payroll section won't stop the deduction unless the instruction comes from the credit union. The credit union on the other hand won't stop the deduction despite my faxing in a signed instruction to do so.

Have they a right to refuse? Maybe someone out there has had experience of this.

Many Thanks

Sean


----------



## pudds (5 Apr 2011)

Go into your credit union and discuss the situation with them face to face.


----------



## Katelyn (5 Apr 2011)

pudds said:


> Go into your credit union and discuss the situation with them face to face.


I agree with this.  Maybe if you offer to pay the next repayment due a few weeks early they'll give you a bit time to sort your payment method out.


----------

